# Can't delete a corrupted file



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

A few days ago I started downloading a book from Feedbooks.com.  I had opened the feedbooks document, clicked on the title of the book, and then was distracted for several minutes.  When I went back to the Kindle the "if you download this book it will appear on your homepage" dialog box was there.  I selected OK.  After the download, the title appeared on my homepage, but I am unable to open it.  When I select the title I get a dialog box that says "Unexpected error."  

I have tried to delete the book 3 different ways: 1)  I have clicked right with the controller and selected "Delete this Book."  2) I have clicked left with the controller and selected the Delete option.  3) I have connected the Kindle to the computer and attempted to delete the file utilizing standard Windows functionality.  

I have also hardrebooted the Kindle.

Needless to say, as I am posting here, nothing has worked!  I don't have time right now to sit on the phone with customer service, so I thought I'd post here to see if anyone else has successfully dealt with this issue.

Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

deMoMo said:


> 3) I have connected the Kindle to the computer and attempted to delete the file utilizing standard Windows functionality.


This has to work. Try dragging the file to the Window trash can, and then _empty the trash_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Make sure it's is the correct file you're dragging. . . .


----------

